# rats and fleas.



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

i was given a few rats and their litters of babies last week and when i was cleaning them just now, i noticed that some of the babies has ( what i presume to be) fleas. What should i do? if i treat them for fleas......can i still use them as food? or do i cull them all now before they spread to my own breeding facility? thankfully my own rats are in a completely seperate room and are , touch wood, flea free.


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

come on guys, somebody must be able to advise me what to do.


----------



## EP1 (Jun 27, 2009)

i would cull them i think make sure nothing gets to the rest


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

EP1 said:


> i would cull them i think make sure nothing gets to the rest


 
can i still use them as food when they have been frozen? or should i just get rid of them? i am scared silly that they are going to spread to my breeders. but it seems a shame to kill the 40 odd babies and their parents for nothing.


----------



## Majestic Morphs (Apr 8, 2008)

are you sure its fleas?? it could be mites..... if thats the case you need to get some ivermec and put a drop behind the ear that will clear it up.....


----------



## cabrera (Jun 28, 2009)

what about a homeopathic cure for fleas I have known it be very effective for dogs,cats etc cant see why it would not work for rats have never tried it on a rat though. But at least you would not have to cull them.


----------



## Herpquest (Jul 18, 2008)

Either fleas or mites on the rats won't affect your snakes Ali, they are a different type. Get yourself some ARDAP and spray your tubs after cleaning them, then give the clean substrate (shavings) a spraying with Ardap and mix it it. Let it dry out before re-introducing the rats. A few clean-outs will soon get rid of the little sods. :flrt:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Mites aren't visible, you're thinking of lice. Sadly nearly every frozen mouse I've bought has come with them - it's disgusting, but then what do you expect from rodent farms.

I dont know about ivermecing and then feeding - obviously more experienced folks will know that, and I'll be interested to see if you can use it - as that's what I use for my pets, and if I'm going to start breeding mice for my snakes I need to know these things...


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

agree with lisa these sound like lice and you will find them on many frozen rats from farms.
If you cull them the lice will not harm the snake. Or if you want to keep them as breeders ivermec them to kill the lice.
I dont know about ivermec then feeding to snake.. i would also like to know this..

At the moment my breeders get ivermec and babys dont unless they are going to pet homes then they get done as they go out the door. this way I have found to work but as i am using alot of hay at the moment as its winter i would like to be using ivermec a little more.


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

Herpquest said:


> Either fleas or mites on the rats won't affect your snakes Ali, they are a different type. Get yourself some ARDAP and spray your tubs after cleaning them, then give the clean substrate (shavings) a spraying with Ardap and mix it it. Let it dry out before re-introducing the rats. A few clean-outs will soon get rid of the little sods. :flrt:


i have been meaning to PM you to see how you are. Anyway, my microscope says they are lice. so i treated them with ivermectin after getting some advice from a big rodent feeder breeder. i am also going to invest in some ardap.




LisaLQ said:


> Mites aren't visible, you're thinking of lice. Sadly nearly every frozen mouse I've bought has come with them - it's disgusting, but then what do you expect from rodent farms.
> 
> I dont know about ivermecing and then feeding - obviously more experienced folks will know that, and I'll be interested to see if you can use it - as that's what I use for my pets, and if I'm going to start breeding mice for my snakes I need to know these things...


the person i spoke to said they use ivermectin and then wait atleast a week before using them as food. 



ladyboid said:


> agree with lisa these sound like lice and you will find them on many frozen rats from farms.
> If you cull them the lice will not harm the snake. Or if you want to keep them as breeders ivermec them to kill the lice.
> I dont know about ivermec then feeding to snake.. i would also like to know this..
> 
> At the moment my breeders get ivermec and babys dont unless they are going to pet homes then they get done as they go out the door. this way I have found to work but as i am using alot of hay at the moment as its winter i would like to be using ivermec a little more.


the reason i started breeding my own rats was because i found a batch of frozen stuff that had dozens of them all over them. But after this i am going to start treating them when i treat my cats and dogs just to be sure i am staying on top of it and to help prevent a further break out. they make my skin crawl:bash:


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

fantapants said:


> the person i spoke to said they use ivermectin and then wait atleast a week before using them as food.


This is good to know.. it is worrying though as i know ivermectin is lethal to some breeds of dogs so worrys me where this stuff ends up. (i wasnt sure the affects when ingested by snakes)





fantapants said:


> the reason i started breeding my own rats was because i found a batch of frozen stuff that had dozens of them all over them. But after this i am going to start treating them when i treat my cats and dogs just to be sure i am staying on top of it and to help prevent a further break out. they make my skin crawl:bash:


I buy in frozen ones that look very clean and healthy ( as healthy as a dead rat can be) but sometimes when stocks are low i have to shop around and then when i have got the rats i can see they are bad quality right away!! i was supprised they could even live with that many lice on them! they must of been anemic poor things
I am a lover of rats even though i am a feeder breeder and i think they should have a good life all be it a short one.


----------

